# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  MS (Multiple Sclerose) en narsisme

## Carla1457

Hallo, mijn partner heeft een behoorlijk narcistisch en dwangmatig karakter, altijd gehad, maar tot nu toe stond er voldoende tegenover om dat te compenseren.
Mijn partner heeft ongeveer 10 jaar geleden ms gekregen (althans,toen werd de diagnose gedaan)
De laatste tijd (ongeveer 3 a 4 jaar) wordt het narcisme erger en erger. En er is niemand (ook de neuroloog niet) die me kan vertellen of dit in verband staat met zijn ms.
Het wordt voor mij zo langzamerhand onhoudbaar, ik doe niets goed en hij voelt zich superieur aan alle andere mensen. Toen de relatietherapeut die we hadden (gedwongen door mijn partner, want ik deugde niet, ik ben de beroerdste niet dus ik dacht dat hij dan wel anders zou gaan denken als ik mee zou gaan) niet met z'n spelletje van : "We zullen haar eens laten zien dat mijn wil wet is" meedeed, deugde er opeens niets meer van die therapeut, die therapeut wist niet waar hij mee bezig was, althans volgens mijn partner dan.
Inmiddels zijn we 4, ja echt vier, therapeuten verder en allemaal deugen ze niet in zijn ogen: hij weet hoe het zit, hij "doorziet" mensen en zal ze wel eens vertellen hoe zo moeten zijn.
Hij leest alles over hersenen en psychologie en ge(mis)bruikt die dingen die hij gelezen of gehoord heeft te pas en te onpas om mij te intimideren en te manipuleren.
Dat lukt dus niet meer, helaas voor hem heeft hij mij zelf de ogen geopend voor hoe hij is en mensen (en dus vooral mij) gebruikt om zijn eigen ego op te krikken.
Een normaal gesprek is niet meer mogelijk (en was dat eigenlijk nooit, maar dat zie ik nu pas in).
Helaas ziet slechts een enkeling van de mensen om ons heen hoe hij werkelijk is (uiteraard heeft hij geen vrienden, want die deugen na een tijdje ook niet in zijn ogen, lees als ze hem doorzien en hem daarop aanspreken).
Hij is charmant en gezellig als er andere mensen in de buurt zijn, maar o wee als we thuis zijn.
Controlerend ook, altijd willen weten wat ik doe of ga doen. Alles beter weten en onder het mom van "willen helpen" altijd zijn keuzes doordrukken want anders wordt hij boos.
Ik ga niet meer mee naar welke therapeut dan ook heb ik gezegd, nu is het genoeg. Dus nu dreigt hij met scheiding, want "ik wil niet aan mezelf werken".
Morgen ga ik een afspraak maken met een advocate en vraag ik zelf de scheiding aan, genoeg is genoeg, ziek of niet ziek, ik ben er ook en de enige die ervoor kan zorgen dat ikzelf er niet aan onderdoor ga.
De omgeving zal mij wel gaan betitelen als dat kreng dat een zieke man alleen laat, maar ze hebben geen idee van het leven dat ik nu al 25 jaar naast hem heb. Ja, helaas heb ik dit zo lang door laten gaan. Je blijft proberen en praten als brugman , maar eindelijk, eindelijk zie ik in dat het geen zin heeft.

Heeft iemand ervaring met deze combi? MS en narcisme

groet

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Carla1457, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tjonge, wat leef jij in een onderdrukking. Wat goed dat je zelf de beslissing hebt genomen om te gaan scheiden. Trek je niets aan van wat andere mensen zeggen erover. Jij weet hoe het zit. Ik stuur je even door naar een gebruikersgroep over Leven met een Narcist. Ook kun je linksboven via de zoekvenster 'narcist en MS' intikken. Dan krijg je een overzicht van berichten die daar over gaan. Veel sterkte!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

